# Birth Center



## Pais (Mar 13, 2012)

I need help classifying an occupancy.  I have a proposed birth center.  The building will have two bedrooms or birthing rooms.  The facility will be used for more than a 24 hour basis so I am struggling with the B business use occupancy.  It might be an I Institutional use, but I think that is more for a hospital.  I am considering an R-1 because section 310.0 says for sleeping purposes when not classified as an Institutional Group I.  This is regulated by the department of health and I have a letter from them that says it will be reviewed as a lodging or rooming house and the building will be reviewed as an R-1 occupancy.  What do you think?  I am also looking at the 2012 edition section 308.5 and am considering an R-3 provided an automatic sprinkler system is installed, however we have not adopted 2012 yet.  We are currently under the 2009 edition of the IBC with no amendments to the use groups and fire suppression requirements.  The owner wants me to call it a B outpatient clinic, but also wants it for more than a 24 hour basis.  ???


----------



## Coug Dad (Mar 13, 2012)

With two patients spending the night after delivery, it is not an I.  If they deliver and go home, it would be a B.  If they spend the night, it is an R. Are you the AHJ or the designer?  Does CMS or JCAHO come into play?


----------



## Pais (Mar 13, 2012)

I am the AHJ.  The State Health Department does have administrative rules that regulate this facility also.  They said they could go either way with an R-1 or a B.  I think if the patient is recieving care for more than 24 hours it should be an R-1.  IBC 2012 edition under section 308.4.1 would consider it an R-3, but we have not adopted 2012 yet.


----------



## cda (Mar 13, 2012)

What do they do when the birth goes south and mom needs emergency care or c section??


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 13, 2012)

cda said:
			
		

> What do they do when the birth goes south and mom needs emergency care or c section??


They are transported to the hospital

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Birthing_center

I would call it a "B" there are attendants there at all times for the mothers.


----------



## cda (Mar 13, 2012)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> They are transported to the hospitalhttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Birthing_center
> 
> I would call it a "B" there are attendants there at all times for the mothers.


I would ask the question to see what thier repsonse is

yes maybe treat it like a sleep study center and call it a B if no medical going on  otherwise I-2


----------



## LGreene (Mar 13, 2012)

I have had 2 babies in a free-standing birth center, not attached to a hospital.  During the day, it operated like a doctor's office (except with midwives) and the birthing rooms were used for check-ups as long as they weren't occupied by a woman in labor.  When the office hours were over, the facility was only occupied when someone was giving birth, and then only by one or two midwives, the parents-to-be, and possibly other family members.  Births that took place at the birth center were typically low-risk, there were no epidurals, no c-sections, etc.  If a mother needed more than the midwife could provide, she was transported to the hospital.  The length of stay was typically 8-10 hours or less after the birth, so there could potentially be sleeping (my husband fell asleep right away, the b@stard   ).

I don't know which occupancy it would be but if you have any questions about how a birth center is typically used, I'm happy to help.


----------



## fatboy (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice perspective..........


----------



## Frank (Mar 13, 2012)

Likely no more for sleeping than an office building where people sometimes nap.

B use


----------



## gbhammer (Mar 14, 2012)

SECTION 310

RESIDENTIAL GROUP R

310.1 Residential Group R. Residential Group R includes,

among others, the use of a building or structure, or a portion

thereof, for sleeping purposes when not classified as an Institutional

Group I. Residential occupancies shall include the following:

Where is the wiggle room here? If *a building or structure, or a portion*

*thereof, is used for sleeping purposes*  then it is an R use if not an I use. People sleep when they stay over night after giving birth, where does it say in the code because some one else is in the building it can be a B use. Others are in the building when they make I use groups, yet it does say very specifically that if it is not an I then it is an R use.


----------



## Architect1281 (Mar 14, 2012)

Issue if B and 422 Ambulatory care indicates not to exceed 24 hours - this qualification does not exclude sleeping but limits time of occupancy. so what happens if mom n child are slow (drive around block and re-admit?) or classify as I-1 or I-3 which may lead to R-4 but now it would be sleeping units? - The I would allow Cared For or live so the B time limit would not be an issue. the the idea of when does the occupancy load increase at conception or delivery???


----------



## Architect1281 (Mar 14, 2012)

I Miss the edit button - and its worse when the phone rings


----------



## fatboy (Mar 14, 2012)

Become a sawhorse and the edit button shall return.


----------



## Pais (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you for all of your post.  This is all about wheather or not a fire supression system will be required.  The owner wants a B use occupancy because it does not require fire suppression.  I am suggesting an R-3 per  IBC section 308.4.1 of the 2012 edition.  This would require a NFPA 13 D system which would be much more affordable.  Problem is we have not adopted 2012 yet so I am thinking R-1 and an NFPA 13 R system.  We are considering giving her the option of the 13 D system because we will be adopting the 2012 edition this summer.  This is our first birth center so I am not sure of the occupancy classification.  I do know that the proposed use will be for more than a 24 hour stay and not an outpatient clinic.  Thanks again, you guys and gals are so helpful!


----------



## Architect1281 (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you FB that be an excellent Idea - until very recently every extra nickle was automatically transferred to the University of NH education system. after I earn the money to pay the taxes on that money and repair the roof and replace a couple of long over due appliances that will be my pleasure.


----------



## fatboy (Mar 14, 2012)

Serious, I wasn't raggin on you, I know these days everyone has many different pots that are requiring attention.


----------



## Architect1281 (Mar 15, 2012)

No FB thanks for the info This board is both education and psychoterapy for me and well worrth financial support which I have regretted not being able to do.


----------



## gbhammer (Mar 15, 2012)

Architect1281 said:
			
		

> No FB thanks for the info This board is both education and psychoterapy for me and well worrth financial support which I have regretted not being able to do.


Amen and :agree


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 6, 2013)

Revising this thread with a new question

My fire inspector did an inspection on a birthing facility we approved as a "B" occupancy a couple of years ago (2009 IBC). He agrees it is a"B" occupancy but it is calling it an "Ambulatory Care Facility" which brings up a few important things that where not required at the time they moved into the facility.

Questions

#1 Can this facility be classified as an "Ambulatory Care Facility" ?

#2 If it is There are only 3 birthing rooms so I do not believe sprinklers are required per 903.2.2

#3 Here is the problem

[F] 907.2.2.1 Ambulatory care facilities.

Fire areas containing ambulatory care facilities shall be provided with an electronically supervised automatic smoke detection system installed within the ambulatory care facility and in public use areas outside of tenant spaces, including public corridors and elevator lobbies.

I do not see an out for the alarm requirements regardless of the number of patients.

Any thoughts on this? My gut tells me this is NOT an "Ambulatory Care Facility" but I need to back it up with code.


----------



## cda (Aug 6, 2013)

So have you changed code editions

It was approved as a certain occupancy, have they changed what they are doing

Seems like it would be hard to walk in and say you need to add these things without a basis to do it


----------



## rogerpa (Aug 6, 2013)

> AMBULATORY CARE FACILITY. Buildings or portions thereof used to provide medical, surgical, psychiatric, nursingor similar care on a less than 24-hour basis to individuals who are rendered incapable of self-preservation by the services provided.


These are new in IBC 2012. The code is *NOT* retroactive.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 6, 2013)

It was permitted under the 2009, and we are still under the 2009. The requirements are in the 2009.

All requirements kick in where there are 4 ambulatory care patients except the alarm requirement. It seems to start at one which does not make sense and I can't find what defines an ambulatory individual


----------



## MtnArch (Aug 6, 2013)

mtl - In California verbiage was added in the CBC that defined non-ambulatory as a "... patient incapable of unassisted self-preservation ...."  You might also take a look at the NFPA 101 (Life Safety Code) under their "New and Existing Ambulatory Health Care Occupancies" chapter for the definition of who is ambulatory and who isn't.


----------

